# Does anyone else let their tortoise roam around the house?



## Shnarf (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi there I have a 4 year old Herman tortoise who lives indoors in a big tortoise table. Sometimes I let him have a little roam around the house floor. He seems to like exploring around and sometimes tries to eat bits off the carpet etc. I try to keep my eye on him and move him along but obviously can't always. Is this ok? 
Does any one else let their tortoise out for a wander? We don't have any other pets.

Thank you Hannah and Shnarf


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2013)

Many people do it, but its risky and can lead to vet bills, sickness or death. Its too cold down there, and as you've already noticed, they will attempt to ingest things they shouldn't. I have seen many odd X-rays with anything you can imagine inside a tortoise. There is also a big risk of them being stepped on or whacked by a door. I equate this to letting them run loose outside in a yard without an enclosure. You might not lose them the first time, or the first ten times if you are very vigilant, but eventually you'll relax and become more complacent. That is when disaster will strike. Better, in my opinion, to just have a dedicated enclosure of the right size that is made safe for them with the right temps, lighting and substrate.


----------



## wellington (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree with Tom 100%


----------



## mightymizz (Dec 7, 2013)

I just don't understand how people would handle the poop and pee. Sort of like a puppy who isn't potty trained. But usually people have taken measures to monitor and clean that up knowing that the end is in sight soon. With a tort, you would constantly be on the lookout.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't. Never will. All cons and not a single pro IMO


----------



## Shnarf (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok thank you everyone I only do it very rarely for about 10 mins or so whilst I'm around and watching him, usually if he's going a bit mad in his enclosure just for a calm down. He's a character. Thank you for your advice tho, love him far too much for him to be ill. Can't say he's ever pooped or peed whilst out and about.


----------



## Tom (Dec 7, 2013)

Is building a larger more interesting indoor enclosure a possibility?


----------



## wellington (Dec 7, 2013)

Along with Toms idea, usually changing up the enclosure once in a while will help keep from getting bored. Gives them new things to explore.


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2013)

This is the reason that I had to give Pio away. She had a very hard time adjusting to coming in for the Winter, so I would let her roam around the house. It was the only time she was happy. If I put her in her enclosure, she would bang on the sides wanting to go outside. She would sit in front of the sliding doors in the sun wishing she was outside. It really broke my heart. This is why she is in a warm climate now and never has to come inside for the long cold Winters we have, and I don't have to worry about her getting sick, or eating the dog food. I'm still heartbroken over this.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm sorry Terry. 
I remember this story. You made the hardest choice for you but the best choice for her. That shows what a great animal lover you are.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 7, 2013)

If you really care about your tort enough, and are willing to make changes, then yes. I understand how a majority of you feel, yes, but there are ways it could work. Anyone remember Sandy's Oliver? He does fine.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 7, 2013)

Regardless of who does it, I still hold the same opinion. 
I'm happy letting my torts only roam in official tort territory 

Everyone is responsible for their own decision. Hannah, we will give you our advice but you are the one ultimately responsible for Shnarf.


----------



## lkwagner (Dec 7, 2013)

You could just use this tort diaper I saw on Pinterest lol jk


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 7, 2013)

hahahaha!


----------



## morloch (Dec 7, 2013)

That's awesome!! That would be a new one,,, my tort peed on my homework!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 7, 2013)

And what did you tell the teacher I don't 
Have a dog but here hold this oh by the 
Way my tort peed on that homework sir
Sorry sir 
I would loved to see the look on his face


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 7, 2013)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> And what did you tell the teacher I don't
> Have a dog but here hold this oh by the
> Way my tort peed on that homework sir
> Sorry sir
> I would loved to see the look on his face



That's funny [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: RE: Does anyone else let their tortoise roam around the house?*



lkwagner said:


> You could just use this tort diaper I saw on Pinterest lol jk



That's not how you do it!!! I once tried one similar. You release the top part, that way if they poop, it doesn't smash into their bum.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 8, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> lkwagner said:
> 
> 
> > You could just use this tort diaper I saw on Pinterest lol jk
> ...



This thread has definitely taken a different direction [FACE SAVOURING DELICIOUS FOOD]


----------



## SuzyH (Dec 8, 2013)

I just got my tort less than 2 weeks ago but already he got used to getting to go outside for a couple hours every afternoon. We have a cat and two children so his enclosure has a wire door with a lock on it for safety. He started waiting by that door at the same time everyday because thats the time I'd been taking him outside.
Well, the weather turned real bad real quick but he had no way of knowing that from inside his nice warm habitat so there's snow and ice outside but he's still waiting by the door for his daily "walk." I ran the vacuum in our living room and blocked off all the door ways. There is a big picture window in there and I threw down some containers turned over like hidey houses for him to explore and climb and whatnot. It isn't ideal but I sit with him and watch him wander around for an hour or so. Its exercise and a change of scenery. When he curled up for a nap I moved him back home. Next day he's waiting by the door again. Sure hope the weather warms up soon so he can get some real sun.
As for the pee and whatnot, we've got a steam cleaner for our carpet. Used to have a dog who got pretty sick in his old age so we bought it expressly for the purpose of cleaning up after pets and it has worked well so far.


----------

